# Fender Rivet Tool



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anybody bought one of the C clamp fender rivet tools recently?   Have left two messages and sent two e-mails  and not received any replies.  Looks like on their website they can be ordered but I'm hesitant to do that without hearing anything from them.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

the owners have regular full time jobs,so sometimes hard to contact directly.maybe try going through ebay for your own protection?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey Brian

That was my first idea too but the tools are not on ebay any longer or at least I can't find them.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't find Carol's number here.I used to have it.her son Bryan sold her and her husband the company a while back.I'll try to contact her through email and let you know.


----------



## Eddieman (Aug 26, 2016)

yes- order one in late April. I found that best communication was text messages. Had to wait solid 2 months to receive tool.


----------



## catfish (Aug 26, 2016)

I bought one off of ebay. It works great.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=280750358896


----------



## momo608 (Aug 26, 2016)

You can do the job just as well with much cheaper hand rivet sets. Let me know if you want the Hanson part numbers.

I put together some interesting info on fender rivets to see if you like, including Hanson part numbers. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-schwinn-lightweight-fenders-part-s-rivets-tools.97033/


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2016)

This is what mine looks like.


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 27, 2016)

I bought one like Catfish has above.   I had to try multiple time to get a hold of the guy...After a few tries, he answered his phone and explained he was busy with other things lately, but if i could wait till he made another batch he would send one.....I paid for it and it arrived over a month later in great shape.   I am not complaining, guy was super cool and honest and the tool is great. ....I would say pull the trigger on one if your not in a hurry.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 10, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I bought one like Catfish has above.   I had to try multiple time to get a hold of the guy...After a few tries, he answered his phone and explained he was busy with other things lately, but if i could wait till he made another batch he would send one.....I paid for it and it arrived over a month later in great shape.   I am not complaining, guy was super cool and honest and the tool is great. ....I would say pull the trigger on one if your not in a hurry.



I have that same one as well.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 10, 2016)

Great tool used one for years


----------



## Connor (Nov 12, 2016)

Does anyone have Carol's number or anyway to contact her?
-Connor


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 12, 2016)

Bryan Turner

tonkaplace@yahoo.com

360 670-5514

 Carol SHIPPING and RECEIVING       909-496-4619
               Bryan  OWNER                       209-910-7717


Post if you ever get a reply.


----------



## Connor (Nov 12, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Bryan Turner
> 
> tonkaplace@yahoo.com
> 
> ...



Ok, thank you!
-Connor


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 13, 2016)

They still have a site up but I am not confident enough to send them money without hearing anything from them.

http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 13, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> They still have a site up but I am not confident enough to send them money without hearing anything from them.
> 
> http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com



That is the same site I ordered mine from.   After a couple attempts at contacting them, I got ahold of the owner by phone.   He is a honest Gentleman and has a good understanding of the world.  We talked for short while and I really came to like the guy.   I agreed to pay him by credit card for one of the next group of tools he makes.   In less time then he said it might be, it arrived, well packed and better than expected.   If you are scared, I have yet to use mine and will sell you mine for same cost, as I know I will get another when he gets around to making more.  This guy is not retired and has many pots on the fire and this just something he does in his spare time.  I trust him though, and would gladly buy him a beer.


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 13, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> They still have a site up but I am not confident enough to send them money without hearing anything from them.
> 
> http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com



That is the same site I ordered mine from.   After a couple attempts at contacting them, I got ahold of the owner by phone.   He is a honest Gentleman and has a good understanding of the world.  We talked for short while and I really came to like the guy.   I agreed to pay him by credit card for one of the next group of tools he makes.   In less time then he said it might be, it arrived, well packed and better than expected.   If you are scared, I have yet to use mine and will sell you mine for same cost, as I know I will get another when he gets around to making more.  This guy is not retired and has many pots on the fire and this just something he does in his spare time.  I trust him though, and would gladly buy him a beer.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 13, 2016)

I would do that Dave if you are willing.  Send me a pm and we can do the details.


----------



## Connor (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Guys, I texted Carol and she got back right away... I talked to her for a little bit and then she told me that Bryan was going to contact me soon. It took him a little while, but he got back to me. After talking to him for a little while, we made a deal and my new C clamp rivet tool is being shipped to me! Thanks for all of your help!
-Connor


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 13, 2016)

I know Bryan personally and he's always been a stand up person.he has a busy life with kids and all,but will come through true to his word.


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 20, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Bryan Turner
> 
> tonkaplace@yahoo.com
> 
> ...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> This is what mine looks like. View attachment 353920 View attachment 353921



Hi Ed,
Where did you get yours?
Thanks,
Brant


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hi Ed,
> Where did you get yours?
> Thanks,
> Brant




I got it off ebay. I think it was from a Tonka guy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2017)

I had checked that site a few weeks ago and it said out of stock. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's where I got mine.....
http://www.hansonrivet.com/tools-machines/tubular-rivet-tools-machines/hand-rivet-squeezers/


----------

